# How to Set Up a Palette



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

Why is it important to have a consistent way of setting up your palette? I wasn't seeing much information on palette set up for acrylic paint so I was wondering if anyone had any tips for the best way to go about doing it. Should I set it up my colors in order of hue or value or. . . . So any information on this would be a great help. Thanks!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

_*I'm a total beginner.*_

I tend to set mine up like this: White, Red, yellow, Orange, Blue, Purple and Black across the top of my pallet. This is what I see in most videos and it sometimes keeps me from dipping in to the wrong paint.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Well depends on various variables such as your style, your subject etc.In acrylics I use a wider palette but with oils I just use a couple of basic colors then mix them up.I usually go from light to dark shades and think beforehand what tones/shades will I use in the project.A complex color wheel is always of help in setting up the exact colors.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone sets up there pallet differently. I will only put on my pallet (paper plate) those colors that I know I will use. I can always add another if I need too. I'll mix up three values of each color. For shading I add the compliment color, and white to make the lighter value. Also since I work on a budget and oil paints are so expensive I put a little bit on my pallet at a time and add more if I need to as I am working.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! It's sometimes so hard to sort through all the different opinions on line, when all I need to be told is I can really do it any way I feel is best!:laugh: So thanks!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't know so much thought was put into setting up a palette. I just put out the colors I will be using at that moment, since acrylic dries quickly I don't want to put on the palette more than I will use.

For a palette I use a shallow plastic box with a tight lid. I line it with a damp paper towel and put parchment paper over it on which I put the paint. If there's paint leftover I spray it with a fine mist and close the lid. That will keep the paint workable for a couple of days.


----------



## MellonFriend (Jan 16, 2016)

Liz said:


> For a palette I use a shallow plastic box with a tight lid. I line it with a damp paper towel and put parchment paper over it on which I put the paint. If there's paint leftover I spray it with a fine mist and close the lid. That will keep the paint workable for a couple of days.


 That is a great method! I always have trouble keeping my paint wet. I know you can buy a retardant, but it seems like their has to be a better way. :vs_closedeyes:


----------

